# The Best Songs of the 1980s



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Post your favorites!

1982 - Billie Jean by Michael Jackson






1982 - Beat It by Michael Jackson






1984 - Summer of 69 by Brian Adams






1987 - Welcome to the Jungle by Guns N Roses


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Grojak (Nov 10, 2015)

Whats better than grease on Olivia Newton John?…..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 10, 2015)

1985...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 10, 2015)

In retrospect, what a truly tragic life...talent, looks galore...and then what happened?
Tragic indeed.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wavels said:


> In retrospect, what a truly tragic life...talent, looks galore...and then what happened?
> Tragic indeed.


I couldn't agree more, man

That's sad as fuck.. I can't think of anyone since who could sing like Whitney Houston. Imo, she's the golden standard for the national anthem. That voice could undoubtedly rally a nation. "At the rockets red glare!" almost seems fake!;


----------



## Oonte (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 12, 2015)

1986...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 12, 2015)

1986...


----------



## TubePot (Nov 12, 2015)

1970's but still going strong in the 80's.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2015)

TubePot said:


> 1970's but still going strong in the 80's.


I'll allow it


----------



## Beyriclet (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Waltienni (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 17, 2015)

^ ^ stoner music from the 80s.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 17, 2015)

You don't know about this...?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 18, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


>


So bad!

Fuck this elevator shit!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 18, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So bad!
> 
> Fuck this elevator shit!


Yea, the lyrics are not all that but the song is one of the most sampled rhythm tracks of the 1980s,


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't care (anymow) what you think of this song... or what you say...we never played by the same rules, anyway


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)

This song is still awesome


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Awesome song


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Manclook (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Niellanche (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)

hammer, kim carnes, madonna? sheeeet mayne....


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)

Prince ruled the 80's tho... are they taking all his videos off youtube?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Prince ruled the 80's tho... are they taking all his videos off youtube?


I think so, I can't find "Kiss" anywhere


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


Epitome of 80s. Excellent choice


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Uzama (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uzama said:


>


Weird song to make the larger point, but fuck it..

I really like songs like this, where you kind of have to put yourself in the writers position to enjoy it. _Girls Just Wanna Have Fun_ dismisses all ambiguity. This song was written by a girl at the height of her young life, being socially coerced into a conformist society while she fought back against it. I love music for these kinds of reasons. Total freedom of expression.


----------



## Beyriclet (Dec 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This song was written by a girl at the height of her young life,


Cyndi was 30... Not young girl. I'd rather call her young woman


----------



## Beyriclet (Dec 6, 2015)

Really love this song


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Krake (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Lady Highfly (Dec 11, 2015)

*Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years - YouTube*


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 11, 2015)

1982





1992, but it's Friday today.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

Dr. Mario said:


>


Couldn't see the video, but it's still a great one


----------



## sanjuan (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Couldn't see the video, but it's still a great one


We just need to move to a different country.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## dbkick (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## pmt62382 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm going to go out on a limb and gamble no one has posted this, yet.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and gamble no one has posted this, yet.


alright alright


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

thank @MMJ Dreaming 99 for bringing up the b52s today.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

What, you thought I couldn't find a good Dead song to go here?


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> alright alright


Hmmm, raising the ante, eh? 
Alright, let's _*BOOGIE*_.
Pay careful attention to the tapping, you could hurt yourself. 
Blisters and carpal-tunnel, etc.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Hmmm, raising the ante, eh?
> Alright, let's _*BOOGIE*_.
> Pay careful attention to the tapping, you could hurt yourself.
> Blisters and carpal-tunnel, etc.


the answer to Satriani is always Steve Vai


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> What, you thought I couldn't find a good Dead song to go here?


That song was very important to my ears when it came out. It was my first conscious exposure to the Dead, and became the seed which fueled my later interest in "consciousness" explorations of their catalogue under different (ahem) *circumstances*.  
That is definitely one for the "best of the 80s". 



esh dov ets said:


> the answer to Satriani is always Steve Vai



Damn, you're too well-versed in the secrets from the Cult of the Electric Penis. I will have to now release the Kraken! 
This, while not technically a "song" from Vai (although it was released by him later on his "soundtracks" disc), was critical in turning a lot of teenage boys into axe-slingers.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> That song was very important to my ears when it came out. It was my first conscious exposure to the Dead, and became the seed which fueled my later interest in "consciousness" explorations of their catalogue under different (ahem) *circumstances*.
> That is definitely one for the "best of the 80s".
> 
> 
> ...


i can not top the kracken but i can release this one from the crack era;


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> That song was very important to my ears when it came out. It was my first conscious exposure to the Dead, and became the seed which fueled my later interest in "consciousness" explorations of their catalogue under different (ahem) *circumstances*.
> That is definitely one for the "best of the 80s".


It was 1979 when I first heard the Dead. Sister had this album, and I just about wore it out. Now I have so much of their music I don't even have an accurate catalog of it all. 15-20 CD's, but mostly shows recorded off The Grateful Dead Channel on SXM onto DVD's. I have a few hundred shows. But You Tube is so easy, I hardly ever get down those cases of DVD's.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

i searched Miyagi...


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i can not top the kracken but i can release this one from the crack era;


Did someone say crack?
Bloods and Crips...the LA gang wars constantly popping up on the news.
Luckily, Ice-T was there to save everyone. 






I never heard of the Au Pairs...only a couple albums, eh? That's some subliminal music, indeed. Good fuel for alternative inspiration.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Did someone say crack?
> Bloods and Crips...the LA gang wars constantly popping up on the news.
> Luckily, Ice-T was there to save everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

Not Weird Al?

http://markjonathandavis.com/index.html

It's not these guys either.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

i thought it wasn't weird al.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I couldn't agree more, man
> 
> That's sad as fuck.. I can't think of anyone since who could sing like Whitney Houston. Imo, she's the golden standard for the national anthem. That voice could undoubtedly rally a nation. "At the rockets red glare!" almost seems fake!;


I liked Roseanne's version better.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Weird song to make the larger point, but fuck it..
> 
> I really like songs like this, where you kind of have to put yourself in the writers position to enjoy it. _Girls Just Wanna Have Fun_ dismisses all ambiguity. This song was written by a girl at the height of her young life, being socially coerced into a conformist society while she fought back against it. I love music for these kinds of reasons. Total freedom of expression.


I remember her doing this on Johnny Carson,she put on a helluva performance, you could tell Johnny was wanting to do her! lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 17, 2017)

movie music.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 29, 2017)

*2000 - zero zero - party over - oops!- out of time!

Everybodys got a bomb - we could all die anyday?!*


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 31, 2017)

He would have been one helluva TV preacher!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 31, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


I used to play their first album to death. It is shame Mark Hollis retired as Talk Talk was a special band.

Here is a do it yourself from Belgium 1989. Probably had his friends or sisters dancing in the video. Not bad for a club number.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 31, 2017)

blu3bird said:


>


Blue Monday possibly the greatest dance floor song along with this:

Giorgio Moroder. Supposedly Eno and Bowie freaked out when this came out.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 31, 2017)

1984 Romeo Void - Girl In Trouble. The sax work is incredible. Onhe of the few good bands to come out of San Fran along with The Residents. The record company pretty much pulled the plug on them because great woman singer was overweight.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)

(1986)




U2's One is from 1992 btw


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)

(1983)


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)

(1984)




the more things change...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)

(1987)


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)

(1980)


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)

(1980)


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 7, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> (1986)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't sue!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2017)

blu3bird said:


>


http://www.guitarworld.com/artist-news/chris-holmes-talks-wasp-eddie-van-halen-touring-metallica-and-more/31532
pretty funny interview with Chris holmes from guitar world the other day


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)

Comeonshakeyourbodybabydotheconga


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Comeonshakeyourbodybabydotheconga


I like ur taste, keep it up


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Red Skies, by The Fixx. From Shuttered Room, released in 1982


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


>


A classic!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A classic!


yes, indeed!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Aug 27, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Comeonshakeyourbodybabydotheconga


The whole album is incredible and one of my faves. Cars is actually one of my least liked songs on there. Gary went from hero to zero and is back to hero. He is popular with the young people thanks to Trent Reznor aka Nine Inch Nails. he aruably created the goth music thing.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Aug 27, 2017)

Almost 1980 - 1979 and The Damned doing Love Song. 
The presenters speak English but it is a German TV show and audience. The kids must have been baffled. Bass Player Algy Ward gives his name as Idiot Arsehole and has the whole hipster trucker outfit down before hipsters existed.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


>


Japan- Life in Tokyo 1979

The guys who the Duran's supposedly stole their look from - Japan. The Duran boys epecially john taylor was a huge Roxy Music fan.

Japan earlier on was trying to looks like those semi-losers the NY Dolls. Japan were kind of a joke until this song produced by Giorgio Moroder. They then did 2 or 3 incredible albums then broke up. Mick Karn one of the best rock bass players ever. Also plays sax on thre great break on the song. Steven Jansen great drummer too but on this song just playing straight dance beat.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Aug 27, 2017)

Scotland's Altered Images with Clare Grogan who starred in movie Gregory's Girl. 
I Could Be Happy - 1981.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Japan- Life in Tokyo 1979
> 
> The guys who the Duran's supposedly stole their look from - Japan. The Duran boys epecially john taylor was a huge Roxy Music fan.
> 
> Japan earlier on was trying to looks like those semi-losers the NY Dolls. Japan were kind of a joke until this song produced by Giorgio Moroder. They then did 2 or 3 incredible albums then broke up. Mick Karn one of the best rock bass players ever. Also plays sax on thre great break on the song. Steven Jansen great drummer too but on this song just playing straight dance beat.


Good stuff. I remember them, but only vaguely. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

From their first album. Spare, but the genius is evident;


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> From their first album. Spare, but the genius is evident;


One of my all time favorite U2 songs, actually it was the song that made me love them.
Man that that's an old video, seeing as the Edge still had hair.
lol


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

does this make me gay? not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)

blu3bird said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)

franks&beans said:


> does this make me gay? not that there's anything wrong with that


Nah, it just means you have fucked up musical taste.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

Kinda makes you feel old, doesn't it?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Kinda makes you feel old, doesn't it?


This whole thread makes me feel as old as dirt.
lol


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> This whole thread makes me feel as old as dirt.
> lol


Like, totally organic, dude...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

Talking Heads are a personal favorite!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Talking Heads are a personal favorite!


Then why didn't you post their best, especially relevant today.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Then why didn't you post their best, especially relevant today.


So many 'best' to choose from...

Good choice.


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

heard this on way home. head was rocking. so much more legit than my last gay post.


----------



## franks&beans (Aug 28, 2017)

I need more likes to like my favorite songs you're posting. dam it


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 28, 2017)

hadn't heard this in the eighties but is 89


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 28, 2017)

franks&beans said:


> I need more likes to like my favorite songs you're posting. dam it


Framton is alive.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 28, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Comeonshakeyourbodybabydotheconga


----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Aug 29, 2017)

One of my all time favorite bands


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 29, 2017)

Another favorite


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> One of my all time favorite bands






Kinda cheating on this one, but an important band leading up to the 80's


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2017)

Here another band that without them, the 80's would be much less interesting.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 29, 2017)

(1985)


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 29, 2017)

(1988 )


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 29, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Kinda cheating on this one, but an important band leading up to the 80's


(1986)





*ThE WRITTEN WORD IS A LIE!*
*YGRENE NA SI REGNA*


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

(1983)


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

(1982)


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

(1987)


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

(1987)


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 1, 2017)

just made it.. (1980)


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2017)

Can't forget this one, 1982;


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 16, 2017)

a favorite from those 80's.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 18, 2017)

Great band, great song and one sick video


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 18, 2017)

One of my favorite bands


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 18, 2017)

I saw U2 in 1980 on their 1st tour in the states on St. Paddy's day in a club in NYC with around 200 people.
I went on to see them about a dozen times afterwords, but I still remember them tearing down the house with this song. The Edge blew us all away. Best U2 show ever.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 19, 2017)

Oingo Boingo - Perfect System


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Oingo Boingo - Perfect System


Boingo is an all time fav! This was my alarm clock tune for years;




Those trumpets will wake you even if you're dead!


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Boingo is an all time fav! This was my alarm clock tune for years;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave your body and soul at the door.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

1986


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

1987


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

1981


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 20, 2017)

*Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again*


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 22, 2017)

Best song the Eurythmics ever did;


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 22, 2017)

1988


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 30, 2017)

Great White


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## deno (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## deno (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

(1984)


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

(1984)


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

(1984)


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

1984 was a good year for music...and movies.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)

(1988 )


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)

(1988 )


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> (1988 )


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 6, 2018)

#1 of all time


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 6, 2018)

...think about baseball swing it all night...


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 10, 2018)

(1988 )


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2018)

1989


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2018)

1984


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2018)

1984


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 14, 2018)

I want to play.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 14, 2018)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You don't know about this...?


Two thumbs up.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 15, 2018)

made in the 80's released jan 2, 1990

*Digital Underground- The Humpty Dance*
*



*


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)

(1983)


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2018)

(1982)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)

(1983)


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

beats need an upgrade but this ones pretty good..

*Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up




*


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> beats need an upgrade but this ones pretty good..
> 
> *Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
> 
> ...


are you male? if so you will be the first ive seen that likes this song! of course its cool if your gay though too!


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> are you male? if so you will be the first ive seen that likes this song! of course its cool if your gay though too!


my sisters room had some music that would get stuck in my head. what do you think of George Michel?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> my sisters room had some music that would get stuck in my head. what do you think of George Michel?


sorta the same, hey its all tastes that make up the world!


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

if i wasn't comfortable with my sexuality i'd have a hard time liking some of the stuff i do but i don't find that music gay i just know some others do. those guy's got mad girls too ; i don't like show tunes ...


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

(1982)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

(1984)


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

Not a single song from Judas Priest on this thread, shameful
1980


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

83


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

1982


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Not a single song from Judas Priest on this thread, shameful
> 1980


you're right. they kicked much azz.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

Me and five of my friends had front row for this show along with Iron Maiden at Cobo Arena


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

Greatest Metal vocalist ever. Maybe the greatest metal band ever.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

This was the best sounding concert I was witness to...Palace at Auburn Hills


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

1987


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> 1984


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

84


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2018)

Sick.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 11, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


>


Don't forget this one


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2018)

1980s...lol


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2018)

1970s in the next room guys...


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)

(1983)










(1981)


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 14, 2018)

do it right cha


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)

1986


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

(1985) Roy Harper w/ Jimmy Page


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Rolla J (Feb 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> 1989


Hell yeah esham dope hoe lol


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 16, 2018)

Gotta have some MJ in the mix




 And this one for sure


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1983)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1981)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1987)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1988 )


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> 1970s in the next room guys...


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2018)

Clapton with some teeth.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Bear420 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Delztronics (May 11, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 11, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


This one was emotional for me in the mid 80"s stationed in Germany and missing home made this special for me.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2018)

lol


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> This one was emotional for me in the mid 80"s stationed in Germany and missing home made this special for me.


I'm sure Bruce likes being happy, but starting with this album, he lost his lost, lonely sound. Same thing happened to Jackson Browne. Happiness is the worst thing that can happen to sad song singers.

As good of a protest song ever written, btw.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 29, 2018)

stand


----------



## esh dov ets (May 29, 2018)

watch out now


----------



## esh dov ets (May 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 6, 2018)

too larry said:


>


First heard this in the move _Coneheads _in the 90s, great pick!''


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Sorry. Don't listen to that. Damn sing along.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2018)

Lost my shape
Trying to act casual


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 11, 2018)

music let me peace


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

I loved this guy. I had all his music in the early 80's. I saw him just the other day doing a spot for Farm Aid, and he doesn't look like this clean cheeked kid anymore.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


That was a great album.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

( 1988 )


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 26, 2018)

Do you remember It`s my life by DR. Alba?
It is the best one forever


----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2018)

Saw Joe last January during his G3 tour at the Elsinore theater in Salem Oregon. It was Joe Satriani, John Petucci from Dream Theater, and Phil Collen from Def Leppard. Joe sure has lost some hair. As have many of the great guitar players. 












Here's the performance I saw in Salem


----------



## greencropper (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2019)

" I think we're passing through here kind of fast, but you think these tracks in the dust will last" - the Voice.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

This was the first song Bret wrote after joining the boys in 84. Just another train song.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)

*The Jim Carroll Band - City Drops Into The Night*

*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)

Her 'dance moves' are Elaine Benes painful......but name another imperfection. I can sense a new strain name on the horizon. I've been smitten for decades...don't matter if it's black or white.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Her 'dance moves' are Elaine Benes painful......but name another imperfection. I can sense a new strain name on the horizon. I've been smitten for decades...don't matter if it's black or white.


Cowboy boots with lots of legs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

"...but...how did you escape?"


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Corso312 (Feb 17, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_3eC35LoF4U&ved=0ahUKEwj27rLkl8TgAhUn_IMKHQRtDtoQ3ywISDAC&usg=AOvVaw1xqOmRpqIKr76wuWZ_T6VP


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 19, 2019)

*Randall William Rhoads* (December 6, 1956 – March 19, 1982)


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2019)

hey....who's that cat @2:47 ?


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> hey....who's that cat @2:47 ?


I fast forwarded.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2019)

And my favorite band


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2019)

Chuck Mosely claimed to be the originator of 'rap rock'. He replaced Courtney Love as lead singer in Faith No More, pre Mike Patton.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

rang dang diggidy dang a dang - don't do it ! 

Hadn't heard that in a while - definitely one of the best of the 80s. And New York, New York [ Big City of Dreams ]



SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Voices, I hear VOICES!
This thread brings back some memories, some good; some not so good.






Ooops, missed by 2 years on the GNR...was released in 91'.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks Jim I was just of to YT for a tune ...my style(old) ...lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)

“Yeaaaaah BABY “


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)

vostok said:


> Thanks Jim I was just of to YT for a tune ...my style(old) ...lol


M.O. released a live album last year of their reunion tour.
Live in Sydney.
If you like Midnight Oil, get it, they kick ass.


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> M.O. released a live album last year of their reunion tour.
> Live in Sydney.
> If you like Midnight Oil, get it, they kick ass.


I've not heard of them for years at least not since I was last in Aussie about 20 years ago ...lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> “Yeaaaaah BABY “


I like most of your selections, but leave that Racist/NRA loving/Trump supporting misanthrope at the door.
He sucks.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m in the thread for the tunes . Wango tango makes me drive fast A.F ,mark it down .

Politic thread is few doors down we can chop your POV there ,I’m in(yang 2020)






I love lots of poon tang also

Edit: 72 blue Chevy nova,8 pack of little kings, big ole( 3 paper) cheech and Chong doobie of Mexican brick ,cassette ,in route to the 1st of summer 2 aday fb practice w/the boys ,this song right here !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> If you like Midnight Oil, get it, they kick ass.


I love Midnight Oil for years.



Jimdamick said:


> I like most of your selections, but leave that Racist/NRA loving/Trump supporting misanthrope at the door.
> He sucks.


Lots of people have posted lots of tunes by lots of people, many of whom have been outspoken about their politics, covering both sides. But no one posts those artists rants in these threads - if they get posted, it's their music that gets posted. These are music threads. Would love to keep it that way, amigo.



SpaceGrease said:


> I’m in the thread for the tunes . Wango tango makes me drive fast A.F ,mark it down .
> 
> Politic thread is few doors down.


Correct take.

These guys often expressed their political views in their lyrics. Some agree, some don't. Their tunes kick a$$ is all I care about.





From '68, and posted so I can appear to be fair and balanced....oh, wait !  I'll just say that you'd be hard pressed to find a more bad a$$ electric guitar dominated tune from the 60s, or any other era. Let the good times roll, friends.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I love Midnight Oil for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, ur right.
I should have left politics at the door.
I apologize


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)

Shit my dude we should all be grown folk by now in an 80s thread (aarp) From my POV no apologies are ever needed weve earned thAt by now .

Now play something funky or that is gonna get us a speeding ticket


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Now play something funky or that is gonna get us a speeding ticket











This doesn't exactly meet the time line, but it's still one of the best funky songs out there.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Yes, the Master!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)

too larry said:


>


I’m WAY to high get caught up in that Bruce intensity! However I’m gonna revisit this track when I’m back on point .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

We lost Stevie 29 years ago today. Still miss him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> We lost Stevie 29 years ago today. Still miss him.


I think you'll dig this version - the best I've heard.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 7, 2019)

The


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

kick it '89 style


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

you know what to do...dig! just bust a move!


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> kick it '89 style


Talk about time warp.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> you know what to do...dig! just bust a move!


You like funk?
Check this out


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2019)

Yea mon, let's dance!!!!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 22, 2019)

one of the better representations of the hatter- Tom reportedly got some flack for having the group cut her up and eat her, but that is how the characters in the book were- they were almost all borderline villains.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 22, 2019)

one of the better ones after Waters left- still great for blue sky daydreaming


----------



## SFnone (Dec 22, 2019)

there seems to be several stories behind this song- one is that it is about a friend of axl's who wanted to start a band named "rocket queen", one is that it is about a girl who was big in "the underground" and who later became a madam, and one is that it is just about a prostitute and maybe her pimp- who knows... (the sex sounds are real)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 31, 2020)

George Clinton and the P-Funk all stars.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 17, 2020)

glamour, attitude, excess and overall bad behavior... what the 80's were all about


----------



## spek9 (Apr 17, 2020)

SFnone said:


> glamour, attitude, excess and overall bad behavior... what the 80's were all about


You forgot the most visible one... big hair!


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

1987


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

89


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 23, 2020)

probably already been posted, but whatever... Randy was the man, but Jake wasn't bad.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2020)

“I grabbed 2 Gurleys and a beer that’s COLD “


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 14, 2020)

“Sit down WALDO “


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)

SFnone said:


> 89


Great song, great band but wrong decade


----------



## SFnone (May 17, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Great song, great band but wrong decade


that's what I thought, that it was a 90's song, so I checked before I posted it, and pretty little hate machine was released in October 1989, but the _single_ of head like a hole was released in march of 1990. so we're both right


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 17, 2020)

SFnone said:


> that's what I thought, that it was a 90's song, so I checked before I posted it, and pretty little hate machine was released in October 1989, but the _single_ of head like a hole was released in march of 1990. so we're both right


Haha! I didn’t think it was that early but I would have to say you’re right and I stand corrected.


----------



## SFnone (May 17, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Haha! I didn’t think it was that early but I would have to say you’re right and I stand corrected.


I know, it's crazy, I thought the same thing, with both that and the jane's addiction song I posted... originally I was going to post them in the 90's thread, but I guess there were actually a lot of songs that are thought of as "90's songs" that were actually done much earlier.


----------



## xtsho (May 18, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

1989


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

The beginning of the eighties.

*1980*


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

You have to wonder what would have been had Randy Rhoads not died in that plane crash. The guy could play the guitar. I knew a guy that tried to commit suicide when Rhoads died.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You have to wonder what would have been had Randy Rhoads not died in that plane crash. The guy could play the guitar. I knew a guy that tried to commit suicide when Rhoads died.


Ozzy was never the same after watching that.


----------



## SFnone (May 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


I can't hear jamc without thinking of this one-


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2020)

good tune, crap lp


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 3, 2020)

The 80's were my teen angst years.
Here's an appropriate toon for the moment.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


Thanks for the flashback!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)

Sent this to a pissed off ginger .gonna get stabbed when I get off the water ,lol !!


----------



## SFnone (Jul 17, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Sent this to a pissed off ginger .gonna get stabbed when I get off the water ,lol !!


?... explain please...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)

Family ,Fishing and adding fuel to a gingers hate fire cause ginger women are rattlesnake mean with zero sense of humor at times .


----------



## SFnone (Jul 19, 2020)

I think I miss the variety of the 80's...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2020)

The godless night, the night that I saw The night that I saw The night that I saw


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2020)

A bro in the weather report thread threw this down and it took me right back...


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)

Best song ever Not just the 80’s


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2020)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


I couldn't help notice comfortably numb on dark side of the moon?


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2021)

Closing song from True Believer.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 1, 2021)

yeah you’re for me punk rock girl


----------



## anomalii (Feb 1, 2021)

Elvis!!!!


----------



## anomalii (Feb 1, 2021)

Who _didn‘t_ learn this on guitar? After learning “Stairway” this was a piece of cake.


#NothingBetterThanAn80sMetalBallad


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

anomalii said:


> Elvis!!!!


I used to hear Mojo on SXM's Outlaw Country. Haven't thought of him in a couple three years.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I used to hear Mojo on SXM's Outlaw Country. Haven't thought of him in a couple three years.


A more recent Mojo


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 2, 2021)

Spent some time smokin' banana peels as a youth, it sorta worked.


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Feb 2, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Some of Matthias's best guitar work is on this song. The riffs fit seamlessly into the groove. Solo is spot on. This is probably my favorite Scorps song.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 3, 2021)

AlanParker1989 said:


> Some of Matthias's best guitar work is on this song. The riffs fit seamlessly into the groove. Solo is spot on. This is probably my favorite Scorps song.







This one ranks up there for me too. The Scorpions were badass!!!!


----------



## myvoy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2021)

“Gonna sing for ya right hera “


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Grom4ik (Jul 11, 2021)

Sting - Shape of my heart


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


>


Duran Duran alter ego ARCADIA is good too …


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)

The beginning


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 25, 2022)

Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight
Back in the mid-80's, 3 or 4 in the morning totally fucked on acid watching some weird kid's (I think) show.
A band I never heard of did a song that friggin rocked me...literally.
Ran across a cool cover.....funny bit a very end. Enjoy


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight
> Back in the mid-80's, 3 or 4 in the morning totally fucked on acid watching some weird kid's (I think) show.
> A band I never heard of did a song that friggin rocked me...literally.
> Ran across a cool cover.....funny bit a very end. Enjoy


Oh yea, I can relate to the acid part watching cartoons.
Once I watched an old Star Trek & thought it was the news 
For some reason this band reminds of yours.
Both good


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)

That was fun….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 28, 2022)

Kind of a guilty pleasure - Ian Hunter ( 1985 ) Good man in a Bad Time.
From the Movie - Fright Night ( which I like too lol )


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

I can't remember most of the early 80's, which was before I realized I had a problem with coke.
They were cool musically, but 67-69 were the best
I'm gonna cheat a wee bit, because I feel like it & then I'll come back.
3 old/3 from the 80's.(fucking long, long time ago  )


























https://youtu.be/q2aBn-QuPVw

https://youtu.be/AitXDDv155A?t=3

https://youtu.be/d4-1ASpdT1Y?t=3

Fuck it
2 more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Early 80's/gotta play this (saw them in a shithole bar in NYC, CBGB'S, very nice, indeed)


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


>


Nice selections
I LOVE OMD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saw them twice, once in 1981 & in Pittsburg 3 years ago.
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did you know that they always end their shows with this?






and open with this


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


One of those women knows how to play guitar.
Nice


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Seeing as we're going international, ever hear this guy?
I really like him/these song especially


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

This band is definitely top 5 in my head.
This video is a work of art in my opinion
That woman is so fucking cool
I'm in love with her


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jan 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice selections
> I LOVE OMD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Saw them twice, once in 1981 & in Pittsburg 3 years ago.
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I saw them once, 1987? Double-bill w/ Depeche Mode
i didn’t know that about their sets.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Early 80's/gotta play this (saw them in a shithole bar in NYC, CBGB'S, very nice, indeed)


Great choices...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2022)

One old/one new 











If you like Numan, his last album, Savage Songs from a Broken World might be his best
Very good


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>












I saw them at Bonds/last show with Topper playing drums/FUCKING AWESOME/best show I ever saw, no doubt'
This was the last song they played & they tore the roof off!!! (turn it the fuck up  )






Gotta play this


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Great choices...


How about these?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


>


Never enough OMD


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 30, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> How about these?


" Burning Down the House" , love that f'ing song...my theme song. David Byrne is quite the dude !


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 30, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> How about these?


Stop Making Sense is *the* best concert film ever. A perfect production. Band absolutely in top form, hit every mark (except Genius of Love, which makes me cringe). Also, my favorite live album.

HUGE Clash fan, too


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 30, 2022)

Ever hear of these guys?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Stop Making Sense is *the* best concert film ever. A perfect production. Band absolutely in top form, hit every mark (except Genius of Love, which makes me cringe). Also, my favorite live album.
> 
> HUGE Clash fan,
> 
> ...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2022)

Fuck yea I heard of Aztec Camera 
You & I are probably the only one's on this site that has though
Haven't listened to them in 40 years
Thanks


----------



## SFnone (Jan 31, 2022)

I love the way this shifts from soft and loving to aggressive and violent


----------



## SFnone (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2022)

SFnone said:


>


i LOVE the Cult!!!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 15, 2022)

The The Time


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2022)

SFnone said:


> I love the way this shifts from soft and loving to aggressive and violent


Me too!
Everytime I hear it I get a boner.
Nice 
These tunes don't, but I still like them


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (May 23, 2022)

RIP Vangelis..









Vangelis, Composer Best Known for ‘Chariots of Fire,’ Dies at 79


A master of the synthesizer, he won an Oscar for that film’s score, and his memorable theme song became a No. 1 pop hit.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 25, 2022)

One of my all-time favorites


----------



## xtsho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Playk328 (Jul 17, 2022)

IMO Kenny Loggins owned the 80's.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)

^ I want a replica of the cassette player he straps to his leg in the movie Iron Eagle so bad, lol


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)

If we get stoned tonight, fly like a witch


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## cobshopgrow (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)

I hated this song.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)

Ya that's my least fav..

I like Kaja better after Limahl left.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 22, 2022)

I need this to include the 70s


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 24, 2022)

Where the hell did the years go? 

One of the best 80's bands and one of their iconic songs. Timeless...


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


If you like simple minds earlier stuff try 'life in a day' if you haven't already.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 8, 2022)

Read a recent interview with him, seems like all the issues with John are resolved, he's happy and enjoying life. Can't hope for much more than that. I can only imagine the life he led compared to Sean, divorce is a bitch for _everyone_ involved:


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Sep 13, 2022)

I didn’t go through all the pages, might be listed already, and I know it’s late 70s not 80s, just belongs in any 80 s list of awesome music. I chose a live 80s version to post.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> I didn’t go through all the pages, might be listed already, and I know it’s late 70s not 80s, just belongs in any 80 s list of awesome music. I chose a live 80s version to post.


One of their best songs.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

The Cars are one of the bands that defined the 80's. And even today many musicians draw inspiration from them. What they were doing back when they were doing it was new at the time. 

I remember when I first heard them in 1978 and was going "What the hell is this?" But I liked it. There were haters. I told them to kiss my ass as I cranked The Cars as loud as I could.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


>


I was in High School.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 16, 2022)

from 1980...never heard it anywhere but the 2 Canadian radio stations we could pick-up while I was studenting/smoking weed/drinking excessively at SUNY Canton.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)

“I can not stand the way you tease “


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Pre digital Era. These people were still splicing film. Amazing. What skill.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)

Lol,fucker !!!! I was cheesed out and gonna hit you hard AF ..with






“and higher AND HIGHER “


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol,fucker !!!! I was cheesed out and gonna hit you hard AF ..with
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SpaceGrease said:


> Lol,fucker !!!! I was cheesed out and gonna hit you hard AF ..with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at every Judas priest concert from the late 70s through the 80s.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was at every Judas priest concert from the late 70s through the 80s.


That is a shit load of adventures…TRIBUTE to that cause we for sure crossed paths at a few venues …


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> That is a shit load of adventures…TRIBUTE to that cause we for sure crossed paths at a few venues …


I've seen Priest more times than any band. I saw them live last March and if they tour again and stop in Portland I'll. be there. If they show up I'm. there.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


>


I saw Berlin in 2019 at the Oregon Zoo with the B52's and OMD. I remember them from way back and still have a couple cassette tapes of them buried in a box in the garage. 





__





Concert: The B-52s / OMD / Berlin


Oregon’s “wildest” outdoor concert series brings you world-class artists for a night of music and nature from June to September




www.oregonzoo.org


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Fallguy111 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I saw Berlin in 2019 at the Oregon Zoo with the B52's and OMD. I remember them from way back and still have a couple cassette tapes of them buried in a box in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jelly! They all still sound good too


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2022)

^^^^Lol, I forgot about them ^^^ good pull .


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## CaseyStoner77 (Oct 19, 2022)

Would be surprised and disappointed if these guys weren't in the thread already. Makes me feel like grabbing my Sims deck and shredding And feeling fucking old lol


----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Might not be one of the "best" tunes of the 80's, but it had a huge impact on my musical journey. I would've been 11 when this was released.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

“LETS make it a good 1 “






“ I saw and saw ,tell ya NO LIES “


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


All of this time I thought Padawanbater2 was a sock made to troll you, but he was around for 8 years before you joined. I bet you feel like an idiot for being trolled for years prior to your existence.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2022)

Well now I need to finish the album,


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


This tune is a really good example of even the lead guitars telling a tale. I'm so glad I caught on to them in the early 80's. This concert live was phenomenal.

I've also just smoked some Sour Kush!! Everything is beautiful.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 17, 2022)

A flock of seagulls will probably always be my fav band ever, lol.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 22, 2022)

"No one knows where she goes with those hoes in that pose" lol


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 23, 2022)

My house is fine, I ain't got time
For roaches over here
Came home from a hard days work
And found they drank all my beer
My house is fine, I ain't got time
For roaches over here
Came home from a hard days work
And found they drank all my beer


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)

^ next time I get drunk enough to do karaoke again


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------

